# Systems in the house



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Main system

Cheap Samsung 32"
Marantz sr5400
Denon dvd 1920
Parasound HCA 1500 (for mains)
QSC plx 1602 (for subs)
Arcam alpha 8 (for center)
paradigm x-30
(2) original VMPS subs (with new mega woofers and PRs)
BFD (not hooked up yet)
Paradigm studio 40 (ver2)
Paradigm studio center (ver2)
Paradigm stylus 150 rears (bought years ago for the deck at the old house)

Kids system 

Even cheaper Samsung 32" (my old one)
marantz sr4400
Panasonic dvd rv31 (my old one )
PSB 800 (on loan from me)
psb center ? (same tweeter as 800s and on loan from me)
PSB alpha s rears

Garage system

Realistic STA 200 and Mach 1? speakers (both are about 25 years old and free)
What ever cheap cd player I have laying round

Living Rm.

Fire place
Adcom 555 (2) pre amp
need an amp (used to use the Arcam)
Paradigm minis ver3
whatever old dvd player laying around


----------

